
Internet pioneer Robert Taylor dies - syck
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-39621198
======
ColinWright
In case you're wondering why this isn't getting the attention it deserves (and
it does) it's because the story was submitted and discussed at length a few
days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14118290)

